# Muay Thai schools in St. Louis, MO?



## CDZ19 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of any schools in St. Louis, MO. I've only found a few kickboxing academies...but I'm not quite sure about them.

Any good suggestions with good teachers?


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 15, 2007)

I think I looked for one before.  Let me look again and I'll get back to you.


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 17, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> I think I looked for one before.  Let me look again and I'll get back to you.



Thanks, keep me posted.


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.submissionjiujitsu.com http://www.absolutemartialarts.com/index.htm
http://www.finneyskickboxing.com/

I found these 3 links.  Check them out!  Finney's is endorsed by the IKF, if that matters to you.  I think a couple of these are kickboxing (full contact, K-1 and muay thai rules) and one is muay thai.  Maybe they have what you are looking for.  Keep me posted.


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 17, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> http://www.submissionjiujitsu.com http://www.absolutemartialarts.com/index.htm
> http://www.finneyskickboxing.com/
> 
> I found these 3 links.  Check them out!  Finney's is endorsed by the IKF, if that matters to you.  I think a couple of these are kickboxing (full contact, K-1 and muay thai rules) and one is muay thai.  Maybe they have what you are looking for.  Keep me posted.



Awesome, I'm making a catalog of all the dojos of any discipline in the area that I can choose from, and I'll be sure to add these.

Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 24, 2007)

Anytime!  Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## sankranta (Dec 30, 2007)

Try Sevencorner Road Fight Club; they teach traditional Muay Thai with much Thai Pad workouts. http://www.stlmuaythai.com
10204 Watson Road in St Louis


----------



## USP45CT (Jan 2, 2008)

make sure to visit a couple gyms before you make your decision.  You won't regret comparing and contrasting.


----------

